# RV TODAY



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

For all you TITAN fans....
There was a segment on RV TODAY about the new Nissan Titans. They seemed to like all the features, and tested it towing a trailer. (sorry, it wasn't an OUTBACK!)

Nice to see a new, capable tow vehicle on the market.









Done tooting my horn.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer I don't get the station that carries that show on my cable


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

TOOT-TOOT


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That is a great show. It's a little on the corny side, but has great reviews of places, RV's, tow vehicles and related camping equipment.

Lots of tips too.
Here is a link to their website: RV Today


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

NDJollyMon, still got that episode stuck on my tivo... 
They praised it very well, and a plug for the Armada.
Also saved a few, the Ft wilderness disney , not to mention the stone mnt one here in ATL, GA.
A lil corny, like you said - but every once in awhile, they show a good idea or two. Just watched the one where they changed out the tongue jack with an Atwood power one. Brought it to my wifes attention, as how simple it was - until cosmo said "$300" average... she stooped the watching at that point! hahahah


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

All WHATTitan fans???


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone owned a Suburban before buying a Nissan Armada? I would like to know how they compare, performance wise. After the 12 month/12K mile warranty expires on the new rear end I just had to replace on my 2002 Burb (43K miles), I am looking for a non-Chevy non-pickup SUV.

Any other suggestions?

Dan


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

OPKSclan,

The early feedback on my '04 Dodge Durango full sized SUV is very complimentary.

The 9000# tow limit is provided by the newly redesigned hydroformed chassis and 119" wheelbase and powered by a 335HP V-8 Hemi w/ 3.92 rear gears pushing out 370 pounds of torque. This set up makes towing our '05 OB 21RS a breeze. But a 28' may be a different story based on the Durango wheelbase of 119". But it has won out in some comparisons to other full sized SUV'S such as the ARMADA, TAHOE, EXCURSION and SEQUOIA towing larger trailers than my 21RS.

It also has a 5 speed auto tranny. When you order the Durango with the HD tow pkg, it will not leave you wanting for power, torque or even space for your gear.

http://www.dodge.com/towing/D/vehicle_2_we...5-Spd+Automatic

*NOTE: Trailer Tow Group*

MSRP: $455.00

7 and 4 Pin Wiring Harness 
750-Ampere Maintenance-Free Battery 
Auxiliary Transmission Oil Cooler 
Class IV Hitch Receiver 
Heavy Duty Engine Cooling 
Heavy Duty Service Group 
Power Steering Cooler


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

OPKSclan said:


> Anyone owned a Suburban before buying a Nissan Armada? I would like to know how they compare, performance wise. After the 12 month/12K mile warranty expires on the new rear end I just had to replace on my 2002 Burb (43K miles), I am looking for a non-Chevy non-pickup SUV.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Dan


I noticed you are pulling a 28'er....

We have been towing our 25'er with '04 Expedition 4x4 yadayada... 
It towed quite nicely, but there were many times I was glad we did not go with the 28'er TT (which we almost did).

The wheelbase on a SUV is not going to be as long as a truck. Therefore, you will feel the trailer back there.

The burb or something as long as it... Excursion etc... may give you what you want. I think a few people here tow with an Excursion and may be able to give you some feedback there.

The Armada is the same wheelbase as the Expy and I would not want to pull 28' of TT with it. We looked at the Armada before buying the Expy.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Don,

Thanks for the info. If you take away all of the mechanical problems we've had with it, it actually pulls the 28BHS quite nicely. The only times I felt the setup get squirelly was when we were driving from Kansas City to Colorado on I-70. We hit a wind storm with 40 to 50 mph gusts out in the plains. I could feel the back end of the Suburban being pulled around quite a bit. I had the friction sway bar tightened down quite a bit and made our way through it fairly well. A little white knuckled, but OK.

I am leaning toward an Excursion right now, but still very open to other's opinions.

Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dan...
You already know what I think about CHEVROLET. My TAHOE wasn't a bad tow vehicle, but the NISSAN TITAN is much more powerful. (HP & torque) My tow experience is much better now, but the wheelbase is also longer than the 'Ho was.

The TITAN has no pedal to throttle linkage. It's DRIVE-BY-WIRE. Pedal is hooked to computer. When you touch the gas pedal, it throws you back in the seat. I like it a lot, but the TITAN is brand new this year, so reliability is still unknown. So far so good. The 2005's will be out soon.

PS...it's sure nice not having to strap-on tow mirrors!


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

NDJollyMon,

Isn't the Nissan Armada based on the Titan chassis? If so I would magine the specs on both would be quite similar. ie: wheelbase, motors, etc.

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

engine is the same, but the wheelbase on the Armada is 118", I think, similar to other SUV's in it's class. I would assume the Titan's WB is comparable to other full size pickups.

Tim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

The Titan wheelbase is 139.8" 
Armada is 123"

And yes, it sure is super nice having the extendable mirrors on a 1/2 ton (standard!).

We found in our truck shopping that the Titan Crew was more comparable to the 250's/2500's in different makes. Once we figured out we wanted 1/2 ton and Gas vs. diesel it was a no brainer









...perfect choice for us


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I wouldn't tow a 28' trailer with the Armada. 123" wheelbase just is not enough for me to feel comfortable with a sail like that back there. I'm sure it has plenty of power for it, just not the wheelbase. Hey, perhaps you could pick up a Grand Cherokee... That guy is pulling a 29' trailer with no problem at all







(ok, this is the last time I mention that thread).


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

LOL 29'er with a Grand Cherokee... the guy is nuts (at least imo). I wouldn't be riding with him!

It is amazing that the auto sales people are not more informed about towing abilities. Yeah it can pull the weight, but "can it handle the length?" should be more of the question.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Don,

I notice in your signature you list that you have a SeaRay and a SeaDoo. Do you trailer them seperately from your Outback?

Dan


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dan,

I am Monette/NWcamper2, Don is NWcamper... but that's okay









We do trailer them all separately. Haven't figured out how to take "all" the toys with us, without having a 3rd party tow something for us. Generally, I tow the boat while Don tows the TT. Having 2 tow vehicles is necessity here.

Guess I need to start signing my name









~Monette


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry Monette!!!!









I guess I need to look at the screen names a little more closely.

Dan


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

When I was hunting for a new vehicle I went into a Dodge dealership and expressed to them that I was looking for new tow vehicle and told them that I would be towing about 6000lbs. The guy without blinking and eye said that the Jeep Liberty would handle that and was seriously going to show me one!!

I then told him that the trailer was 29' long and showed him what I was already towing with (Trailblazer). He basically didn't understand the problem... scary stuff.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

lukn2doit2 said:


> They praised it very well, and a plug for the Armada.


That show is kinda like Trailer Life magazine; they seem to love everything they test. I don't recall them saying negative things about a single product or RV.


----------

